# Zoe's new bed/sack I made



## rhaubejoi

Someone posted saying they had bought one like it and I thought maybe I could make one, so I did.

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


the print fabric is flannel and the solid is a bright green fleece, but you cannot tell from the photo.
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="http://







[/URL]

it matches the frog's belly. I was showing it around at work and had a lady from work offer me $25.00 for one. lol. I am making hers for her yorkie this weekend. At first she didnt realize what all it would do, now she loves it.


----------



## rhaubejoi

sorry guys, I tried to resize the pics, but I had no luck....


----------



## Kioana

they are cute! could you make them bigger?


----------



## rhaubejoi

sure could! I made this one from looking at a picture of one. they could be whatever size.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

The bed is cute, and Zoe looks so comfortable in it. You're quite talented making the bed.


----------



## katsrevenge

That is cute. What all does it do?


----------



## Kioana

hmm i'm going to have to look you up when i have some money , my chis like beds like that 

when i buy the other ones they don't use them.

you know we(mods) shoudl make a section where people can display the things they make, so we can find it if someone is willing to make it for people. Just my idea


----------



## Guest

wow that is fab. I was looking at these shaped beds in pets at home.
I also found a crochet pattern for making one out of wool that i might try, but that looks great!


----------



## Brodysmom

YAY!!! That's just like Brody's bed I bought off Ebay. You did a fantastic job on it!! Brody loves his and snuggles down in it, or just lays near the top of the sack and puts his head on the pillow. So cute! I know that non-crafty people like me will pay a premium for cute beds like this so you will do well! It looks fabulous!! 

Brodysmom


----------



## rhaubejoi

Thank you brodysmom! I wanted something that was like this, but it took your picture in your like to really get me going. I live on the side of a minor highway here, I may try to make a few and sell them. May also try to make them and take them into town on fridays. you know how people love to spoil their tiny dogs. The lady at work who wants one has a yorkie.


----------



## rhaubejoi

katsrevenge- she can go in it like a traditional round/oval bed, or it can be turned to the side so she can use it like a sleeping bag. I wish we had had this on our trip last month and I am going to shamelessly take the oportunity to post a couple more pics...
[URL="







[/URL]
my little 'lady' in her bed last night
[URL="








[/URL]
and her is this morning...she is too wired up and hyper, so I have substituted her for her blue mousie
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Kioana

EEK! YEA my chis would love the flip side where you could hide in it


----------



## Brodysmom

It's just fabulous!!! Maybe I will get a second one!! LOL! Brody just loves his. When he's all snuggled in I can hardly get him out of it!! You did a GREAT job on it and it's perfect!!  I bet they would sell well. OH, what I would give to be crafty and have your talent!!! 

Brodysmom


----------



## BABY BABS

I like it. After I had seen them here on the site, I wondered how hard they'd be to make. I try to be crafty, just sometimes it doesn't come out just like I thought.


----------



## KayC

Thats just super, you did a great job


----------



## Pinkchi

Oh wow! Its like what i just bought only it looks better! The one i bought is just a snuggle sack thing but yours has a doughnut bed on it to! That is so creative! If only i could make things like that, you are very talented. And Zoe looks like she loves it  I think its wonderful and i love the lil froggles


----------



## rhaubejoi

I just got back from walmart and got the stuff to make another like Zo's and also to make a pink one! lol I think I will try to make a couple or 3 a week and then sell them when I get a few made. (don't want to look goofy with just 2 or 3 to sell and sell out quickly and have no backstock)


----------



## rhaubejoi

Thanks for the compliments guys! you all sure are good for a person's ego!lol


----------



## Brodysmom

I bet the Dachshund people would LOVE them too! Doxies are famous for getting under the covers to sleep. Any dog that likes to burrow and be covered up would love them. I'm sure that word of mouth will be your best advertisement as people will see them and then want one for themselves!


----------



## rhaubejoi

Guess what guys! I got the ordered one and the pink one done! Will post pics tomorrow am.


----------



## rhaubejoi

[URL="







[/URL]
one of both of them. the blue/green one is the one that the woman from work wants to buy and the pink one is one I will sell now, or build yp stock with.
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## rhaubejoi

ok, so several people said they might want one, so I will take color requests I suppose. the one on ebay was $29.95 w/ $9.50 shipping. I will go $25.00 with shipping.


----------



## Jenn4872

Ooohhh, I would like one. I'll PM you


----------



## jesshan

Very nice!! Well done, you must be very clever to make these. If I did one it would look NOTHING like that! Mine love those doughnut beds though.


----------



## rhaubejoi

you guys! I sold one today and another one ordered! I am so excited! She was thrilled with it and even more excited when I told her it was washable!


----------



## katsrevenge

*blinks*

Brilliant. I think I could pull that off if I could get my blasted piece of crap sewing machine to work...


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

wow thats so awesome i love the fabric!!x


----------



## Muzby

Wow! After seeing the first post, I was wondering if these are being sold anywhere, and if so, HOW MUCH!? LOL

Betty would love that!


----------



## Jenn4872

Hey ya'll. I got 2 beds from rhaubejoi (Robbie) this Wednesday. It just so happened that I was driving to Mississippi and she was nice enough to meet me with them (THANKS!!)

Here's Chico with his new sack/bed

Hey Raven...I got a new present *Neener Neener Neener*

















Uh oh Raven found it









Hey...GET OFF MY NEW BED!!!! (Chico was barking at her when I snapped this pic)









Ahhh...come back...I'll share










The 2nd sack/bed is just like this one but has green fleece w/the same printed fabric. One is for my house and the other for my Mom's. These pictures do not do them any justice...they are even more gorgeous in person!!

Thanks Again!!


Ohhhh a couple more pics after Chico got use to the bed.

















Chico is down in the sack (see the lump) and Raven is trying to join him.


----------



## rhaubejoi

Thank YOU Jenn! And it was great meeting you guys! I am really glad 
Chico (and Raven) like the beds.


----------



## lilbabyvenus

That is so cute! Venus would love something like that, she's always trying to push around our blankets to get them all balled up and squishy. She's such a cuddle-bug, that's an awesome bed idea.


----------



## I<3Gizmo

I got my beds today! that are so adorable! If you are considering getting one do it because they are totally worth it and my dog loves it!


----------



## sullysmum

Very nice beds, ive made the plain snuggle sack before but the donut bed on the end is a clever idea!


----------



## Sergeant Pepper

whoa! I love chico's sack. My Sergeant pepper would love to have one like that! Robbie, I'll PM you for details. I need to talk to a cousin if she can work on getting that from you so it can be shipped here at my place. 
Thanks, dear. You did a fantastic job with those sack/bed. Kudos!


----------



## *Princess*

im loving the bed!! i really want two..one for each of my babies! how much, and how much to ship to uk? thank you x


----------



## rhaubejoi

*Princess* said:


> im loving the bed!! i really want two..one for each of my babies! how much, and how much to ship to uk? thank you x


pm me the address and i will see how much to ship to you


----------



## princesslisa31

I made one too! bambi loves it! I used black fleece for the scak bit and a lovely burberry looking material for the outer ring,it has flashes of pink running through it oo. my other half was very impressed with me have a few local friends with chis so if they like it will make some for them to...at a price hee hee.


----------



## magtru

*Will you be selling these?*

That is so freaking cute i can't deal. First off, I love frogs. Second, your chi is awesome and so smushy in it.
I love you crafty ladies who can sew. I am very jealous. I have always wanted to sew.
Try making these and selling them on etsy.com


----------



## Tanna

This is lovely, you did a great job from just a visual, that like being able to play the piano by ear. I bet Paco would love this type of bed. He would need something bigger as he weighs 6 lbs.


----------

